

Telerik buy Fiddler - squiggy22
http://www.telerik.com/automated-testing-tools/blog/christophereyhorn/12-09-10/here-we-grow-again-telerik-acquires-fiddler-what-s-next.aspx

======
flurpitude
I hope Fiddler benefits from the backing. It is a great tool. But will it
remain free?

